# FL MMJ Cards?



## JimmyDozen (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone in FL / Orlando area got a card and how hard was it to obtain it ?
Is it like california where you just pay money for it or is it scrutinised.

Thanks in avance.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 25, 2020)

Most Canna Doc's will not charge you if you do not qualify. I will say it ain't cheap that's for damn sure. $80 to state to renew card & that's after you pay the Doc. Then an 1/8th is $35 to $65. I have my card but I grow my own. I do buy an 1/8th every month to make the state not suspicious...


----------



## lowrider82 (Jan 17, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> Most Canna Doc's will not charge you if you do not qualify. I will say it ain't cheap that's for damn sure. $80 to state to renew card & that's after you pay the Doc. Then an 1/8th is $35 to $65. I have my card but I grow my own. I do buy an 1/8th every month to make the state not suspicious...



Do you know if they allow out of state people to buy or not?  Or even get the card?  I know Ohio doesn't, you have to be an actual resident of the state to get a card.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

PA here, you must be resident.
I checked into it but decided to stay with my guy.
$50 for card (annual  fee) + doc certification 
1/8 = $35 = $280Z  My Guy $260 (known Killer herb)

I prefer to stay "black market" vs giving State revenue (it should be free, 8'tall - next to your tater plants!!)


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 18, 2021)

lowrider82 said:


> Do you know if they allow out of state people to buy or not?  Or even get the card?  I know Ohio doesn't, you have to be an actual resident of the state to get a card.


I'm not positive but I think so. We have LOTS of snow birds down for the winter, so it would make sense.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 18, 2021)

mean4green said:


> PA here, you must be resident.
> I checked into it but decided to stay with my guy.
> $50 for card (annual  fee) + doc certification
> 1/8 = $35 = $280Z  My Guy $260 (known Killer herb)
> ...


Main reason I did it was for CYOA...


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

Another reason I did not do it was

I have a PA LTCF permit (License to Carry Concealed Firearm).

Pot use is a prohibiting factor for LTCF - specific question on application.

Afraid that state agency's (Health & Sheriff) computers may talk to each other.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jan 18, 2021)

where in pa. are you in  i'm from altoona i ,m staying away from the state


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2021)

Fk a Pot Store. High ass taxes and government regulated bullshit. What i don't grow i get from my brothers at a very good price. And im talking good dank. I pay 150 a zip. Same shit you get from pot stores,,just not taxed and regulated.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> where in pa. are you in  i'm from altoona i ,m staying away from the state



Western Poconos (near I81 & I80 interchange)

Nice up here in the hills.
It sucks down in the valley - cities Wilkes-Barre,Scranton.
I stay up in the hills.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Feb 6, 2021)

mean4green said:


> Another reason I did not do it was
> I have a PA LTCF permit (License to Carry Concealed Firearm).
> Pot use is a prohibiting factor for LTCF - specific question on application.


Is alcohol use a prohibiting factor as well?


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

Surfer Joe said:


> Is alcohol use a prohibiting factor as well?



Yes -IF YOU ADMIT to being a habitual drunkard -see question F below.

Here are the questions on the PA LTCF permit application:
**************************************************8**

30. DO YOU MEET ANY OF THE FOLLOWING PROHIBITING CRITERIA UNDER 18 PA.C.S. § 6109(e)(1)? CHECK YES OR NO IN THE BOX BY
EACH QUESTION:

A. IS YOUR CHARACTER AND REPUTATION SUCH THAT YOU WOULD BE LIKELY TO ACT IN A MANNER DANGEROUS TO PUBLIC
SAFETY? YES NO

B. HAVE YOU EVER BEEN CONVICTED OF AN OFFENSE UNDER THE ACT OF APRIL 14, 1972 (P.L. 233, NO. 64) KNOWN AS THE CONTROLLED SUBSTANCE, DRUG, DEVICE AND COSMETIC ACT (CSDDCA)? (AS PROVIDED IN 18 PA.C.S. § 6109(e)(1)(II), ANY PENNSYLVANIA DRUG CONVICTION UNDER THE CSDDCA IS PROHIBITING FOR A LICENSE TO CARRY.)
YES NO

C. HAVE YOU EVER BEEN CONVICTED OF A CRIME ENUMERATED IN § 6105(b), OR DO ANY OF THE CONDITIONS UNDER § 6105(c) APPLY TO YOU? (READ INFORMATION ON BACK PRIOR TO ANSWERING) YES NO

D. HAVE YOU EVER BEEN ADJUDICATED DELINQUENT FOR A CRIME ENUMERATED IN § 6105 OR FOR AN OFFENSE UNDER THE CONTROLLED SUBSTANCE, DRUG, DEVICE AND COSMETIC ACT? YES NO

E. HAVE YOU EVER BEEN INVOLUNTARILY COMMITTED TO A HOSPITAL/HEALTH CARE FACILITY FOR A MENTAL HEALTH CONDITION OR OTHER TREATMENT, OR ADJUDICATED INCOMPETENT/INCAPACITATED? YES NO

F. *ARE YOU AN INDIVIDUAL WHO IS A HABITUAL DRUNKARD, OR WHO IS ADDICTED TO OR AN UNLAWFUL USER OF MARIJUANA *OR A STIMULANT, DEPRESSANT, OR NARCOTIC DRUG? YES NO
G. ARE YOU NOW CHARGED WITH, OR HAVE YOU EVER BEEN CONVICTED OF A CRIME PUNISHABLE BY IMPRISONMENT FOR A TERM EXCEEDING ONE YEAR? THIS IS THE MAXIMUM SENTENCE YOU COULD HAVE RECEIVED, NOT THE ACTUAL SENTENCE YOU DID RECEIVE. (IT DOES NOT INCLUDE FEDERAL OR STATE OFFENSES PERTAINING TO ANTITRUST, UNFAIR TRADE PRACTICES, RESTRAINTS OF TRADE, OR REGULATION OF BUSINESS; OR STATE OFFENSES CLASSIFIED AS
MISDEMEANORS AND PUNISHABLE BY A TERM OF IMPRISONMENT NOT EXCEEDING TWO YEARS.)
YES NO

H. HAVE YOU EVER RECEIVED A DISHONORABLE DISCHARGE FROM THE UNITED STATES ARMED FORCES? YES NO

I. ARE YOU A FUGITIVE FROM JUSTICE? THIS DOES NOT APPLY TO MOVING OR NONMOVING SUMMARY OFFENSES UNDER TITLE 75 (RELATING TO MOTOR VEHICLES). YES NO

J. ARE YOU PROHIBITED FROM POSSESSING OR ACQUIRING A FIREARM UNDER THE STATUTES OF THE UNITED STATES? YES NO

31. ARE YOU A UNITED STATES CITIZEN? IF NO, COUNTRY OF BIRTH___________________________________________
COUNTRY OF CITIZENSHIP____________________________________ ALIEN REGISTRATION # OR I-94#______________________________ YES NO

32. IF YOU ARE A RESIDENT OF ANOTHER STATE, DO YOU POSSESS A CURRENT LICENSE, PERMIT, OR SIMILAR DOCUMENT TO CARRY A FIREARM ISSUED BY THAT STATE? IF YES, ATTACH A PHOTOCOPY OF THE DOCUMENT TO THIS FORM. YES NO

33. I have never been convicted of a crime that prohibits me from possessing or acquiring a firearm under Federal or State law. I am of sound mind and have
never been committed to a mental institution or mental health care facility. I hereby certify that the statements contained herein are true and correct to the
best of my knowledge and belief. I understand that if I knowingly make any false statements herein, I am subject to penalties prescribed by law. I
authorize the sheriff, or his designee, or, in the case of first class cities, the chief or head of the police department, or his designee, to inspect only those
records or documents relevant to information required for this application. If I am issued a license and knowingly become ineligible to legally
possess or acquire firearms, I will promptly notify the sheriff of the county in which I reside or, if I reside in a city of the first class, the chief of
police of that city. This certification is made subject to both the penalties of § 4904 of the Crimes Code, 18 Pa.C.S., relating to unsworn falsifications to
authorities and the Uniform Firearms Act.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2021)

Nothing i do is legal i guess. I lost all my firearms in a boating accident along time ago.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk a Pot Store. High ass taxes and government regulated bullshit. What i don't grow i get from my brothers at a very good price. And im talking good dank. I pay 150 a zip. Same shit you get from pot stores,,just not taxed and regulated.



$100-120 around here and the **** is primo , would go for $250-350 in the pot shops

bootleggers run the informal economy


----------



## mean4green (Feb 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> $100-120 around here and the **** is primo , would go for $250-350 in the pot shops
> 
> bootleggers run the informal economy



Why don't you set up shop in my town?
I'm paying $260 a Z.. **** is primo..
If broken down to 1/4's or 1/8's it sells for $400 Z...

I'm not complaining - but I'm salivating at the thought of Killer Z's in $100-$200 price range..
If I could get it that cheap - I would not even contemplate growing it.

Dearest BigSur:

I know Xmas is long gone,,
butt
I'm dreamin of a post-Xmas Care Package...
(cash right back at ya)..
.
.
.

..
just kidding
.
.
.
.
.
.
knot


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 7, 2021)

I have a state MMMJ card (Michigan) to CMA. It kept me from going to the gray bar hotel once when I got raided about 9 years ago. If I run out, I have peeps that will give me a care package as I have given them before. The good ole days are alive and well here.


----------

